# Interesting Site



## Woz (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello All,

I can across this site which has some interesting old material. I'm not sure if this has been posted before. 
http://www.craftsmanspace.com/

Regards 

Woz


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 9, 2011)

Yes cool site 
I have seen the engraver ball plans there


> http://www.craftsmanspace.com/free-projects/engraving-vice-plan.html


tin


----------

